# Adirondack Rustic Furniture Fair



## Rich P. (Sep 5, 2019)

Any members going to the Rustic Furniture Fair in Blue Mountain Lake New York this weekend?

I realize this is a long shot but thought I would check.

RichP


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 5, 2019)

Nope not me! Maybe next year though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2019)

@Brink this sounds up your alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 6, 2019)

Nope, but has always been on my "wanna go" list, but not my wife's. Guess who's list doesn't make it to the top? We have bought and sold a number of Antique Adirondack pieces over the years. I usually wanted to keep them, but wife said no. For a couple of years there, I even made a few pieces - that was fun. It just didn't sell well here.


----------

